
Beta Launch - patomg
http://www.birdie.ai
======
patomg
I'm Patricia, co-founder and CMO of Birdie.

We're about to launch our Beta - a community for users to recommend & review
products with the help of AI-generated content. You can view our promotional
video at [http://bit.ly/birdie-video](http://bit.ly/birdie-video)

We are looking for beta testers to give us feedback and interact with our
Product team to help us develop something that's really useful for online
shoppers.

I'd love to hear your thoughts!

